
New MacBook Pros have non-upgradeable SSDs, seemingly under-sized batteries - edward
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/15/2016-macbook-pro-non-removable-ssd-small-batteries/
======
maybe-not-in-ux
Apples new laptop batteries are designed to come in .5 Milliamps UNDER the
FAA/TSA limit. Samsung spooked the feds, and this is one result.

~~~
thinkmassive
What's the FAA/TSA limit on milliamps? Their guide only lists a limit of 100
watt hours:

[https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/as...](https://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ash/ash_programs/hazmat/passenger_info/media/Airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf)

------
Someone
Here's something that jumped into my mind:

\- Samsung recently recalled their flagship phone because of battery problems
([http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/](http://www.samsung.com/us/note7recall/))

\- Intel recently recalled all their Basis Peak smart watches because they
might overheat
([https://www.mybasis.com/safety/](https://www.mybasis.com/safety/))

The Samsung thing, especially, must have worried Apple's engineers (their
marketing and sales departments probably was ecstatic) I expect they will have
bought dozens of these phones, attempting to figure out what went wrong.

Could Apple have made a last-minute change to the batteries because they do
not want this to happen to them?

~~~
IMcD23
I highly doubt it. It's not like there is any leftover space inside these
laptops. They made them thinner, and took out some of the screen bezel, making
it a smaller width and height as well. The battery life did not get worse,
since they also use lower TDP chips (4980HQ -> 6920HQ on the highest end) and
made other power improvements.

A change to the battery size is definitely not a last-minute design decision
you could make, since it depends on the logic board size and case size.

------
mixmastamyk
Stopped in the other day to check the new MBPs. They are beautiful, but I
agree they have gone too far in the weight/beauty direction at the expense of
practicality. I liked the touch bar, but typing on the keyboard felt like
typing on a brick, despite its precision.

Sure, you can hook up a keyboard for day to day use, but that feels suboptimal
from my perspective.

~~~
emp_zealoth
What is there beautiful about a poorly proportional hunk of aluminum with
disfigured fugly touchpad?

I mean, back ages ago the Macbook was kinda surprising and nice. There wasn't
many alubody laptops back then.

But now? They look goofy as hell with oversized keyboard, no keypad,
featurelessness...

AND THEY DON'T EVEN COME IN BLACK

------
astrodust
I wonder if they're having manufacturing or yield problems on this round. The
first "Retina" machines had a serious issue with under-performing displays
that took some time to iron out.

------
mankash666
Johnny Ive has personally invested 10 minutes in beautifying the SSD, and 100
hours beautifying the PR video pitching the SSD beautification process. So
fuck your concerns about replacability and other real world issues. Replay the
PR campaign video 10 times over and covet the irreplaceable, soldered, genius
of an SSD. Rediscover your inner sheep. Be the sheep Apple meant for you to
be.

~~~
dang
Please don't post such rants here. Even when there's a legitimate grievance
behind them, they lower the quality of discourse we're hoping for on HN.

